# 2014RS Build Thread



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Just signed up a week ago when I bought the car! Here is a build thread on the updates! I've had it just over a week. So far I've got smoked plate covers and tinted windows. Here are a few pictures to start it off! I also have a 99 f150!

























































2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks good man! Please post a list of your future upgrades


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful pics and car. 

Welcome.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! 
Plan plans are to,
- Tint the tail lights
- K&n cold air
- LEDs all around
- LED HIDs 
- Tinted side markers

Badge overlays are coming this week


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! Yeah play it safe with your Mods ..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Got a price of $120 to get the tails tinted with a film


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

nice pics!


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice.. is that the Crystal Red I believe they call it?


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

phpsteve said:


> Nice.. is that the Crystal Red I believe they call it?


Yes! 


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is a way to make the orange clearance lights on the front run with the blinkers?


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

2014RS said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
> My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html



I thought so.. I like that red.. When I was looking at a used one it was Crystal Red.. sharp color.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

2014RS said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to make the orange clearance lights on the front run with the blinkers?
> 
> 
> 2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
> My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html



I'm sure it can be done. I had come across this thread.. it may help. Didn't read too much into it but you can check it out and see or maybe someone else knows. I believe there are some diagrams in there.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/4635-turn-signals-load-resisitors.html

Good Luck


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Where is the best place to get oem RS badges other than the dealer?


2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

2014RS said:


> Does anyone know if there is a way to make the orange clearance lights on the front run with the blinkers?
> 
> 
> 2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
> My build thread - http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


Yes you can. It will require looping your turn signal harness to the clearance lights and discarding the current clearance light harness. I recommend a fuse as well


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Jnoobs said:


> Yes you can. It will require looping your turn signal harness to the clearance lights and discarding the current clearance light harness. I recommend a fuse as well
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Is there a thread explaining how to?


2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

2014RS said:


> Is there a thread explaining how to?
> 
> 
> 2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
> My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


What I would do is cut the positive (load) wire on the CL (Clearence Light) and connect to one side of a fuse, then from other side of fuse run and splice into the turn signal positive (load) wire. Do the same for the ground, negative, or any other wires (only use a fuse on the positive wire though) and you should be set


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Jnoobs said:


> What I would do is cut the positive (load) wire on the CL (Clearence Light) and connect to one side of a fuse, then from other side of fuse run and splice into the turn signal positive (load) wire. Do the same for the ground, negative, or any other wires (only use a fuse on the positive wire though) and you should be set
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah. I don't want to cut it up just yet since I've not have it for two weeks. But I will down the road


2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Tinted the clearance lights









2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Got the longhorn on. Now it matches my truck. It won't let me upload the pic of the one on the car for some reason. but that's my truck, and it's the same sticker only smaller










2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Since I'm new to the car and cruze world, what are some cheap and easy mods that I can do? I've heard of a resonator bypass.. Idk how to do that lol. Anything that will give it more power, sound or looks!! 


2014 RS, 1999 F150 Longhorn
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

So just did the resonator bypass and it doesn't sound any different, haven't taken it for a drive yet. Where is the best place for getting a blow off valve? 


2014 RS, 1999 F150 
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

2014RS said:


> So just did the resonator bypass and it doesn't sound any different, haven't taken it for a drive yet. Where is the best place for getting a blow off valve?
> 
> 
> 2014 RS, 1999 F150
> My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


You won't hear a difference at idle. The most place you'll hear a difference is high throttle between 1300-2500 rpm. You'll hear the turbo spool a little and if you go full throttle and quickly take your foot off at around 3500-4000 rpm you'll hear the blow off valve a little. All this can only be heard with the windows up and the radio and air off. You'll want to put it in to manual mode (assuming you have an auto) to achieve any of this. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

au201 said:


> You won't hear a difference at idle. The most place you'll hear a difference is high throttle between 1300-2500 rpm. You'll hear the turbo spool a little and if you go full throttle and quickly take your foot off at around 3500-4000 rpm you'll hear the blow off valve a little. All this can only be heard with the windows up and the radio and air off. You'll want to put it in to manual mode (assuming you have an auto) to achieve any of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've got a standard so it will be more noticeable I'm hoping. Where would I get an aftermarket bov?


2014 RS, 1999 F150 
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

2014RS said:


> I've got a standard so it will be more noticeable I'm hoping. Where would I get an aftermarket bov?
> 
> 
> 2014 RS, 1999 F150
> My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


Yep with the standard it will certainly be more noticeable. I believe Bad News Racing has a good aftermarket BPV on their website. Check there. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

2014RS said:


> Where is the best place to get oem RS badges other than the dealer?


See my answer on this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-detailing-interior/63481-rs-logo-interior.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Bad news racing doesn't have turbos, unless I'm blind


2014 RS, 1999 F150 
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

2014RS said:


> Bad news racing doesn't have turbos, unless I'm blind
> 
> 
> 2014 RS, 1999 F150
> My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


Let me see if I can find a link real quick

http://store.badnewsracing.net/Forge-Motorsports-14T-Atmospheric-Bypass-Valve_p_102.html
This is what you're looking for, right? Unless I'm stupid. LOL!
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

au201 said:


> Let me see if I can find a link real quick
> 
> http://store.badnewsracing.net/Forge-Motorsports-14T-Atmospheric-Bypass-Valve_p_102.html
> This is what you're looking for, right? Unless I'm stupid. LOL!
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yup haha


2014 RS, 1999 F150 
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Who knows why I can upload any pictures on this thread anymore? It's keeps saying the pictures are too big. Meanwhile they arnt any different than the ones I posted before


2014 RS, 1999 F150
My build thread-


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

I've got an lt2 RS. Does anyone know if it has heated mirrors? I know they come on with the rear window defrost, but how do you tell if it has them? Also do the ltz's have signals on the mirrors? If they do I was thinking of doing a swap 


2014 RS, 1999 F150
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

just use a website to shrink the file or use paint.


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm on my iPhone so I can't use paint. 

Put black overlays in my bow ties, I'd upload a picture if I could lol


2014 RS, 1999 F150
My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


----------



## RUSSH (Jun 17, 2014)

Beautiful vehicle!


----------



## RUSSH (Jun 17, 2014)

2014RS said:


> Also do the ltz's have signals on the mirrors? If they do I was thinking of doing a swap


No they don't.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2014RS said:


> I've got an lt2 RS. Does anyone know if it has heated mirrors? I know they come on with the rear window defrost, but how do you tell if it has them? Also do the ltz's have signals on the mirrors? If they do I was thinking of doing a swap
> 
> 
> 2014 RS, 1999 F150
> My build thread- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/14-media/81273-2014rs-build-thread.html


Find chevy customer care on here and pm your vin and a good email address requesting a "Build sheet". I would say look for the defrost symbol on the mirrors but some cars don't mark them like that anymore. 

American Cruze don't get mirror turn signals. Only select overseas gets them. Overseas seems to have a few more options that we can't get. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Found out I do have heated mirrors. They come on with the rear defrost! 


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F-150 FX4 Longhorn lifted


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Finally got photobucket so I can upload pictures!! 


http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/tysontstein/library/Cruze RS

2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F-150 FX4 Longhorn lifted


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://pic2.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http://feed1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag252/tysontstein/Cruze%20RS/feed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="javascript:void(0);" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag252/tysontstein/Cruze%20RS" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" alt="tysontstein'sCruze RS album on Photobucket" /></a></div>


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F-150 FX4 Longhorn lifted


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

This should work lol http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/tysontstein/library/Cruze RS


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F-150 FX4 Longhorn lifted


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

Just purchased led projector cree reverse lights, tail lights, licence plate, and interior lights! Can't wait for them. Next is LED HID Heads and fogs. Then LED blinkers


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F-150 FX4 Longhorn lifted


----------



## 2014RS (Jul 5, 2014)

http://s1370.photobucket.com/user/tysontstein/library/Cruze RS 

Updated the album, got the snows on, and added a T on the back for turbo. Not sure if I like it yet. It will do until I can get an RS badge to the truck and grill


2014 LT2 RS, 1999 F-150 FX4 Longhorn lifted


----------

